# First Video of Blu



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Okay, we went riding today and jumped a little. I let one of my best buddies, Maclayne, ride Blu bareback because he wanted to. lol. So after I jumped a little he did, too. (He's a really good rider. hehe.)

Feel free to critique. The jump was about 3 1/2 feet....the highest we jumped that day was about 4 1/2 feet.............enjoy!

http://s197.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/RottieBlu/?action=view&current=BluJumpVid.flv


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Very nice, hehe Blu is adorable & speedy!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

lol. Thanks, Poptart! Like I said, he seems to have a need for speed. He almost looks like he's not trying. Any critique?


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

sorry i dont have any critique but i just wanted to say that he looks so good! he's looking muscular


----------



## mudypony (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm no good at critiquing but I just wanted to say Blu looks absolutely amazing.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Awwww! Thanks guys! My friend doesn't know like anything about jumping he just does it. Hehe. I jumped Boo, too. He acted like those jumps were effortless after the first try. :roll: Typical man. lol. Just kidding!


----------



## Sady (Apr 26, 2008)

I think you have to slow down the speed. Maybe it's not yet nescesary, but if you want to ride parcours, it will be. And imho he took off a little but to late. He needs to be more on the aid. But you're quite on a good way. A little bit more on the aid means a little bit more control and safety too.

Bye, Sady


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

You guys need to think slow :wink: He's a cute little guy


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

he makes it look like nothing :shock:


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

Heading toward the jump you are leaning forward like a jockey. If this horse was to stop you would be over it's head so fast. Sit up, and control the horse instead of rushing it towards it. Stretch your heels down and your leg. Your leg is way too crunched, and you are really just an obtrusive passenger. You are way ahead of your horses motion, and as the horse starts to jump you are way over the front of the saddle, standing in your stirrups, pinching with your knee, and allowing your leg to slip back. You are throwing your whole weight forward onto your horse's forehand. (this makes jumping hard for the horse). Take a step back, get some lessons before you kill yourself going over the fences.

I can't tell if you are wearing a helmet, but if you aren't.... please wear one. 

And please, pick up your horse some carrots and apples and give it a big pat for taking care of you and being a saint for going over this with you.

Edit: thought it was you riding. But if this is your friend and your horse, you need to take some responsibility and not let your friend do something dangerous on your horse. Besides him going to get hurt, he can sue you for it, since YOU would be help liable.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a little clue. :lol: Boo is really bony. And, well ya, Maclayne is a guy. Haha. So he practically stood on his back. We have really no English experience but I have had to jump in trail classes. Thanks for the advice and critiques! 

Oh, and I'm sorry if we sound like unresponsible little people.   He wanted to jump Blu so I let him. (He trains colts with his dad.) That was a really good day though. And I had fun jumping with my baby Boo.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, don't worry, I do stuff like that with my friends once in awhile.


----------



## pepperduck (Feb 14, 2008)

PoptartShop said:


> Ah, don't worry, I do stuff like that with my friends once in awhile.


Everyone does and has fooled around with their friends once in a while. But the fact is, that people get hurt. In this day and age, people sue, insurance companies get upset. I fell off when I was riding at a friends working her horse last year and I got injured. No I didn't sue or do anything because I feel that it's my responsibility when I get on a horse, but does the insurance company care what I think? No. I wasn't on my property, and I didn't sign anything, so it's a problem. 

All I am saying is that if you are going to take risks like that and allow your friend to jump that high and your horse when he doesn't know how, be prepared to take on the responsibility and the costs when he falls.


----------



## carriedenaee (Apr 17, 2008)

well i ride the trails bareback with nothing but a halter on so i guess i am very irresponsible...but i am 25 with 5 kids and i think i can handle it....nobody rides my horse like that but me...because noone has ever asked to...if they do and fall off...well that is their own dumb fault...we have papers to sign before anyone gets on a horses at our property though...but i think if you guys are able to ride that horse over a jump bareback...well that is freakin awesome!!!

you know John Lyons's horse Bright Zip was totally blind and he jumped him over obstacles without a bridle and no helmet..

i guess the great riders take chances too 

i personally think bareback is a great way to get to know your horse...bareback, barefoot, and bitless!! trust your horse and he will trust you

just an opinion though..i aint your momma so i am definately not tellin you what to do..
lovely horse by the way!!!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Oh I know, I don't usually do stuff like that, but I used to.  Nothing that major though. I know what ya mean.


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

Would you guys tell me what you think about his movement and such?

Thanks!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

This shows the issues I've been having with his loping. He is just a little too fast and thats a big problem....


----------



## Bucky's Buddy (Jan 27, 2008)

Sorry, Blu - my computer is too slow for the video! I'm sure he looked great though!


----------



## MariHxc (Apr 23, 2007)

i'm going to have to agree with pepperduck..
your horse looked good, but the rider.. not so much. not trying to be rude or anything.. but you said he was a good rider? to me, this just looks like someone who knows how to hang on. just because someone can train colts does *not* mean they can jump bareback. 

he should be greatful that the horse took care of him and didn't refuse!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

He is a great rider. But he is not someone who jumps on a regular basis. Thanks for the advice! :wink: 

Any critique on Boo's movement, steps, jump?


----------

